# Fish Lake Friday the 10th



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Had to work in Loa Thursday and Friday, stopped by Fish Lake Friday afternoon to try it for a few hours.

Unloaded the 4 wheeler and it was way windy, but we decided to try it since we were there, left the tent with the truck and headed out, the ice was slick, a lot of clear ice about 11 inches thick we got to where there were a lot of tents set up and we were just deciding where to start when a big gust of wind hit and a tent came flying towards us, I jumped of the ATV to grab the tent just as it hit my sled and I was surprised to see a guy holding on to the tent and being dragged across the lake, I told him I was sorry to stop his fun ride since he could of went the length of the lake but since there was some open water in the middle of the lake I think he was ok that I stopped him from going any further, he must of went 50 to 100 yards being pulled by the tent turned hang glider.

The fishing was slow for Splakes and Rainbows, but we did catch a few. You could catch all the perch that you wanted. We were in 20 feet of water just past the weed line. I think the fishing was better in the morning in talking to some that were there. We fished from about noon to 3:30 and because of the wind were about the last ones on the lake, I could see 2 guys still on the south end when we left.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I have ice fished on Fish lake when you had to sit on your tackle box to keep it from blowing away, and I have ice fished it on very pretty days with just a sweatshirt on for a coat.
Have always done very well there. But, we usually go out to deeper water and then fish about 15-20 ft below the ice for splakes and rainbows.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I usually go to the east side to fish but with time limitations and not knowing the ice conditions we just joined the group that was there, some were out in 60 to 70 feet and said they caught some rainbows at about 20 to 30 feet down but not too many splake. On the good days with more time I try other places also but have had the best luck and bigger fish on the east side.

I think we will go back on Feb 8th when the DWR has there ice fishing clinic. We went last year and it was fun to talk to them and get their tips.
They even gave us some chub meat and some jigs to try. They also had hot cocoa and other stuff.


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

I was there Saturday. We were at the north end...We caught 63 perch and 19 splake(only kept 5). Although it was very windy and I ended up on my butt a few times, we were into fish all day.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Anybody ever heard of the "cheese hole" at Fish Lake ? ;-)


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

2full said:


> Anybody ever heard of the "cheese hole" at Fish Lake ? ;-)


Oh yes. On the southern end towards the middle I believe. Should be renamed perhaps to the PBH. "Power Bait Hole"


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

brookieguy1 said:


> Oh yes. On the southern end towards the middle I believe. Should be renamed perhaps to the PBH. "Power Bait Hole"


 Funny.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

brookieguy1 said:


> Should be renamed perhaps to the PBH. "Power Bait Hole"


Leave my hole out of this.

Cheese hole at Fish Lake refers to the southern end, out from the bathrooms. The area outside the weedline from Mallard Bay. Here, enter these coordinates into Google Earth:
38 31 36.63N 111 43 40.43W

From reading this thread, it sounds like my quest to find myself a free ice-tent on the east shore of Fish Lake should come true!


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

We usually go almost over to the East shore across from the bathrooms for the cheese hole.
Have always done very well there. Even when we've taken the boat in the summer, that area has been good.
But I have never used power bait ice fishing..........


----------



## rifle666 (Sep 25, 2007)

we went monday, fished the northern day use parking lot by the big tree. 25 feet of water the perch were at 16 feet. 4 fishers we caught 200 perch in about 2 hours. kept a 5 gal bucket full. 2 small spake, no rainbows. ice was clear and slick, ( use ice spikes ) it got to about 55 degrees by noon and the ice was scary. major pops and cracks some sounded like rifle shots. enough to set off jaw jackers and spash water from your ice hole. we got spooked off and left. the ice was was 8 inches there. there were about 300 people by 9 am on the south end. great day of fishing , the kids had a blast with those little perch.


----------

